

StackOverflow closed as not constructive - asimjalis

How soon before the StackOverflow editors shut down the whole site as not constructive.<p>I am tempted to ask this as a question on StackOverflow but I am concerned they will shut it down as not constructive.<p>Maybe there is an opportunity here. Someone could create a StackOverflow clone except editors are not allowed to close discussions prematurely. And this could be a place to discuss the best book for Groovy, the best web scraping library for Clojure, the best place to host Python, and all the other topics closed as not constructive on StackOverflow.
======
viraptor
No, SO really isn't a good place for those questions. Mods are just applying
the rules set there long time ago.

But exactly for questions like you're asking, there's
programmers.stackexchange.com - see these questions which are in the same
category as the ones you listed:
[http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/4507/do-
you-t...](http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/4507/do-you-think-
that-gae-alone-is-enough-to-justify-learning-python-over-ruby) ,
[http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/22019/whats-t...](http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/22019/whats-
the-cheapest-way-to-host-hobby-projects) They're upvoted, not closed there.

